# Global Mobile Sales



## FrankMercury (Oct 20, 2013)

In the world mobile global marketshare, Samsung holds 35.2% while Apple holds 13.4%... Then on the 3rd placing we have Huawei with 5.1%... 

Huawei is on the rise now... But will it manage to reach the top? What do you guys think?


----------

